# Uber stealing tips?



## StringedTheorist (Mar 11, 2019)

I did a short trip downtown for a couple bar hoppers, and because of my amenities they were very thankful. The ride requestor happened to sit in the front seat, and when dropping them off he wanted to make sure I knew of his appreciation, so he intentionally made sure I watched as he tipped me well within the app. Lone behold!!!! This tip never showed up on my ride payment! It really makes my question if Uber keeps a portion of tips for themselves, when they claim all tips belong to the drivers. I especially wonder this due to the fact that I get way fewer Uber tips than Lyft through the apps.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Sometimes tips take a while to get posted, although in my experience it shows almost immediately. Give it a day or two.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Since the app update, I have gone from about 30-40% tips to none. 

The running totals on the earnings detail summary also shows every ride individually as $0.00


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From what I understand the PAX can enter a tip and you see it on their screen however they have to finalize it by doing another step. Perhaps the Pax never finalized it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes tips take a while to get posted, although in my experience it shows almost immediately. Give it a day or two.


I didn't know you were moonlighting in the Philippines. :wink:
You should have more accurately said 24-48 hrs and suggest he post again if there has been no change by then.
Don't deviate from the script.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes tips take a while to get posted, although in my experience it shows almost immediately. Give it a day or two.


He is right. At least 50% tip never shows up. Several times my personal experience.

Guber has lots of excuses. They can throw any excuses. Do you have time to dig in if the riders credit card goes through? Drivers request for tip refund?


----------



## StringedTheorist (Mar 11, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes tips take a while to get posted, although in my experience it shows almost immediately. Give it a day or two.


Thanks for the heads up. I have realized sometimes it takes some time, but I gave this one over a week and nothing.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

Uber needs to be audited the same way gas stations are audited. The state periodically checks that gas pumps actually pump the amount that they claim. The same thing needs to happen to Uber.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

UberXBoston said:


> Uber needs to be audited the same way gas stations are audited. The state periodically checks that gas pumps actually pump the amount that they claim. The same thing needs to happen to Uber.


When companies grow so enormously, those small matters become irrelevant to the city governments. Availability of rideshare in any city makes it more attractive for businesses and tourism which help them earn more revenue. Unless there is some collective efforts by the majority of drivers, nothing will change. The biggest excuse guber can throw, "software glitch", here is your $2 tip. They have already plan out how to screw the drivers without getting into trouble.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Uber steals tips by increasing their take-out when pax tips


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes tips take a while to get posted, although in my experience it shows almost immediately. Give it a day or two.


And this is how they steal, because if you call, and waste 15 mins, they will tell you wait 48 hours, banking on the fact that a lot of people will be too busy or forget to call back and waste another 15 mins. If only half call back that will be a nice little windfall of theft from the Uberthieves.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Obviously with the current system either U or L could take anyones tips and no one would have any idea... almost like they designed it that way.... 

there is a very easy fix which is to ONLY allow tipping BEFORE the ride has ended while the pax is still in the driver's car. Driver gets a notification immediately on their screen that their current pax just tipped them, pax themselves can see the notification, driver thanks them profusely, and everything is done. U/L simply notify pax of the change and they can adjust their behavior. Transparency anyone?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Lyft tips almost always show-up right away. Sure, now and then a business traveller adds the tip when they are doing their trip expenses, but it's maybe 1 in 100 rides. Uber tips have a random delay in them of 1 to 100 hours. I get so many tips hours later (like 4am), that I'm sure the uber platform is adding delay.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's very strange for a rider to go through the trouble of making you watch them tip you. I agree with the earlier post - he wanted to make you think he tipped you so he'd get a good rating, never finalized it and just as he planned you're blaming Uber. I've only had a couple of riders do this and wouldn't you know - those tips never showed up. Never believe anyone who tells you "I'm gonna give you a big tip." 95% of the time they're cheap a**es trying to save their rating.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

These thieves need to be arrested and prosecuted for Theft by Swindle. The evidence of theft of tip money by Lyft happened to me last night. I picked the same passenger up twice and on the second ride the passenger asked me if I received the $7 tip from the first ride. I let her know that I could not see the tips while the app was engaged with a passenger on board. She told me she was tipping me another $5 for the second ride. She appreciated that I drove 20 minutes to pick her up for a 6 minute ride. After dropping the passenger off I checked and saw that Lyft gave me $3 for the first ride and $2 for the second ride. She later verified the tips she paid by showing her app to me and I showed her what I was paid. Tips are instant and do not show up later and there are no excuses for this corrupt business practice. Now I wonder how long this has been going on and how much has been taken from me. I've driven Lyft for nearly two years--it could add up to thousands. I had a Friday and Saturday night one week that netted only $3 each night. I wondered at that point if they were stealing. I also get messages saying 'congratulations keep up the good work tips are rolling in' then I look and see there is $2. WTF? I'm mad as hell. Unfortunately when passengers ask me about how it is driving for Lyft they need to know the truth. I contacted Lyft about the missing tip money from my considerate passenger but have had no reply.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lady WaWa said:


> These thieves need to be arrested and prosecuted for Theft by Swindle. The evidence of theft of tip money by Lyft happened to me last night. I picked the same passenger up twice and on the second ride the passenger asked me if I received the $7 tip from the first ride. I let her know that I could not see the tips while the app was engaged with a passenger on board. She told me she was tipping me another $5 for the second ride. She appreciated that I drove 20 minutes to pick her up for a 6 minute ride. After dropping the passenger off I checked and saw that Lyft gave me $3 for the first ride and $2 for the second ride. She later verified the tips she paid by showing her app to me and I showed her what I was paid. Tips are instant and do not show up later and there are no excuses for this corrupt business practice. Now I wonder how long this has been going on and how much has been taken from me. I've driven Lyft for nearly two years--it could add up to thousands. I had a Friday and Saturday night one week that netted only $3 each night. I wondered at that point if they were stealing. I also get messages saying 'congratulations keep up the good work tips are rolling in' then I look and see there is $2. WTF? I'm mad as hell. Unfortunately when passengers ask me about how it is driving for Lyft they need to know the truth. I contacted Lyft about the missing tip money from my considerate passenger but have had no reply.


Well if you have proof to back it up file theft charges with your local police department. Or contact a major news agency with your evidence and let them pursue it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Lady WaWa said:


> These thieves need to be arrested and prosecuted for Theft by Swindle. The evidence of theft of tip money by Lyft happened to me last night. I picked the same passenger up twice and on the second ride the passenger asked me if I received the $7 tip from the first ride. I let her know that I could not see the tips while the app was engaged with a passenger on board. She told me she was tipping me another $5 for the second ride. She appreciated that I drove 20 minutes to pick her up for a 6 minute ride. After dropping the passenger off I checked and saw that Lyft gave me $3 for the first ride and $2 for the second ride. She later verified the tips she paid by showing her app to me and I showed her what I was paid. Tips are instant and do not show up later and there are no excuses for this corrupt business practice. Now I wonder how long this has been going on and how much has been taken from me. I've driven Lyft for nearly two years--it could add up to thousands. I had a Friday and Saturday night one week that netted only $3 each night. I wondered at that point if they were stealing. I also get messages saying 'congratulations keep up the good work tips are rolling in' then I look and see there is $2. WTF? I'm mad as hell. Unfortunately when passengers ask me about how it is driving for Lyft they need to know the truth. I contacted Lyft about the missing tip money from my considerate passenger but have had no reply.


I would certainly ask the PAX if they would mind sending screenshots. She seems amicable and I believe most PAX would be as upset at Lyft/Uber stealing tips as the driver. Certainly something news worthy and filing a grievance.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I would certainly ask the PAX if they would mind sending screenshots. She seems amicable and I believe most PAX would be as upset at Lyft/Uber stealing tips as the driver. Certainly something news worthy and filing a grievance.
> [/QUOTE=
> 
> She said she would contact me but I haven't heard from her yet. Unfortunately I feel like I need to start having conversations with passengers about tips.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The reality is Uber steals your soul, I know this for a fact. I’m the Uber driver from HELL.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The reality is Uber steals your soul, I know this for a fact. I'm the Uber driver from HELL.


I'll counter you because I'm the uber driver from Heaven. ?

Step into my Uber of pleasantness. But dont touch my radio ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I'll counter you because I'm the uber driver from Heaven. ?
> 
> Step into my Uber of pleasantness. But dont touch my radio ?


Read comment section lol


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Screenshots of rider app and driver app to local investigative news channel. Filthy fic##en criminals.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

Sorry for the hasty post. The passenger who said she'd send screen shots has not. She is either lying about the amount she said she tipped or else does not want to get involved. Either way, somebody is lying--Lyft or her.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Even for these companies it sounds far-fetched. Maybe Lyft could do it more easily since they don't share the passenger receipt with the driver. What would it look like? Are they skimming on some rides? All rides? Just some drivers? It seems like a lot of work and a lot of risk for peanuts. Surge skimming by Lyft and Uber is way easier to program and arguably less fraudulent, and probably does happen.

Can anyone post proof with screenshots? Otherwise this seems like paranoia.


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

Good talking points Waldo. As a starting point consider $1.00 skimmed from 30 million Lyft drivers once weekly. = $12 million monthly = $144 million yearly. Imagine twice weekly occurrences (or more), or in my case, where the passenger said she paid $12 for two trips but I only received $5.00. I disagree with you about the 'hard work' for 'peanuts' but agree to the incredibly high risk and think it is unlikely a public company would stoop to that. You are right about paranoia over proof. Unfortunately screenshots won't tell the whole story--it's the bank statements that the riders and drivers should consider.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lady WaWa said:


> Sorry for the hasty post. The passenger who said she'd send screen shots has not. She is either lying about the amount she said she tipped or else does not want to get involved. Either way, somebody is lying--Lyft or her.


My bet is on lyft lying.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lady WaWa said:


> Good talking points Waldo.


Thank you! I am being paid by the devil's advocate, not the rideshare companies, though.

I also know that Doordash used to steal tips so I am not above _all_ paranoia or concern. I still want to see the proof before I start worrying about it, and I think others should demand it as well.


----------



## Timclay72 (Jul 22, 2021)

StringedTheorist said:


> I did a short trip downtown for a couple bar hoppers, and because of my amenities they were very thankful. The ride requestor happened to sit in the front seat, and when dropping them off he wanted to make sure I knew of his appreciation, so he intentionally made sure I watched as he tipped me well within the app. Lone behold!!!! This tip never showed up on my ride payment! It really makes my question if Uber keeps a portion of tips for themselves, when they claim all tips belong to the drivers. I especially wonder this due to the fact that I get way fewer Uber tips than Lyft through the apps.





StringedTheorist said:


> I did a short trip downtown for a couple bar hoppers, and because of my amenities they were very thankful. The ride requestor happened to sit in the front seat, and when dropping them off he wanted to make sure I knew of his appreciation, so he intentionally made sure I watched as he tipped me well within the app. Lone behold!!!! This tip never showed up on my ride payment! It really makes my question if Uber keeps a portion of tips for themselves, when they claim all tips belong to the drivers. I especially wonder this due to the fact that I get way fewer Uber tips than Lyft through the apps.


Uber eats is even worse they steal over 50%of their drivers tips


----------

